# new year ride



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wondering where everyone was riding for new years, I think me and another buddy are goin to red river mud bog and texarkana for there annual new year ride


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

to far in advance for me last year i worked new years eve and new years day.. but if i dont have to work we will probably be at river run or mud creek


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Red River!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Shiloh Ridge { Alto }


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

probably the outlaw trails in West Virginia.. ya'll should come join..:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> to far in advance for me last year i worked new years eve and new years day.. But if i dont have to work we will probably be at river run or mud creek


dude!!!!!!! I will be home for a new year's ride!!!! Bet your azz i would make it if you guys (walker, filthy, meangreen, any of the texas guys) can make a ride!! 

i'm in!!

probably wont have the outty all finished up by that time, but definitely be able to ride it anyways!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought about mud creek but **** its a drive for us Arkansas boys lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> I thought about mud creek but **** its a drive for us Arkansas boys lol


tuck your string in


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

walker said:


> tuck your string in


Lol the ol hemi only gets 11 MPG on a good day


----------

